# Nintendo targets Apple as "enemy of the future"



## Feels Good Man (May 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rivals are invading its patch, but Nintendo is ready to go to war
> Leo Lewis, Asia Business Correspondent
> 
> *Nintendo is preparing to unleash the full force of its development and marketing artillery against Apple after profits tumbled at the Japanese giant for the first time in six years.*
> ...



Source

Heh, I can see why since Apple's popularity just keeps growing and growing


----------



## Theraima (May 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> they would rather have an iPhone than a DS in their pockets or handbags.



No wonder, DS is not a phone...


----------



## BlackDave (May 7, 2010)

Nintendo should make a phone


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

They should try adding higher-tech stuff to their consoles now.


Just a thought.


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

Don't fuck with Nintendo, Apple.

Japanese based company > American based company


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

I wonder how many people still suspect that Apple and Nintendo are related.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 7, 2010)

Nintendo need to stop milking and make a damn handheld to blow sony and apple out of the water. I have a DS and ipod touch and I prefer ipod right now even though their games aren't fully blown RPGs they're arcadey time waster games. Nintendo, you sir are a smart idiot. Their bronze age tech sells like "hot cakes" (and yes I am thinking of getting a /3DS/). Commence flaming.


----------



## clegion (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people still suspect that Apple and Nintendo are related.


who did in the first place?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt many did, if anyone at all, but there are just a few similarities between them.


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... Like?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Heh, I can see why since Apple's popularity just keeps growing and growing



Because there are more posers in the world today?

And didn't Nintendo still make like, $2.5 billion?  That's not quite enough to cry over yet, IMO.  However, I'm all for them going after Apple if it's what they want to do; I'm not a great fan of Jobs.  The iPhone and touch may be allright for those arcade-style, 5-10 minute wasters, but IMO they can't compete in the area of more in-depth titles.  People still prefer having a dedicated gaming device for that.

That said, I'm all for Nintendo loading down the 3DS with as much power as possible, to blow the POS iCrap out of the real gaming market.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, nothing substantial. Just coincidences like the lowercase _i_, AAC playback on DSi and not MP3, and the fact that Apple sacrifices functionality for design. I'm just rambling, don't give it much concern.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 7, 2010)

ha ha steve jobs your next!


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

Well... EVEN though i love both Nintendo AND Apple.... i want Apple to win this. i have always been a nintendo faboy, but more of an apple one (as you guys mostly know). if i had to choose my iPod or my DS to take on a trip with me and i could only chose one. it would be my iPod touch, you can do way more on it, not just games.

but i think nintendo needs to show us them move is not better then our cuttent wiimote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well.... that is my 2 cents


----------



## Scott-105 (May 7, 2010)

Wow, how can and iPhone be considered a gaming console? I have an iPod touch, (which uses iPhone Apps obviously) and out all the Apps I've downloaded, I keep maybe 30%, if that, of them on my iPod. Plus, all of them aren't games either. They're only a handful of good games on the iPhone and there's tons of good ones on the DS.


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Wow, how can and iPhone be considered a gaming console? I have an iPod touch, (which uses iPhone Apps obviously) and out all the Apps I've downloaded, I keep maybe 30%, if that, of them on my iPod. Plus, all of them aren't games either. They're only a handful of good games on the iPhone and *there's tons of good ones on the DS.*



No offence here, but the is also a [email protected]#$ load of shovel ware on the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The iPhone apps that are games. have it is like the old atrie. you can go in with 10$ and walk out with a bunch of great apps. rather then bringing like 30 - 40$ and getting one game that might not be good (this does not apply to me, since i use a flash card. but if i buy games i know what i want)


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that wasn't the case with the PSOne or PS2?  Massively popular systems attract the most shovelware, due to the fact they're present in more households than competitors.  The Wii and DS even moreso, probably because the devkits are also relatively inexpensive compared to the others.  Ultimately, shovelware is only an indication of how popular a system really is.  What Nintendo needs to do with the next handheld, though, is make sure there are a few more real quality titles to balance out the shovelware; and that they're released more frequently.  There should _always_ be an upcoming first-party title from Nintendo on the horizon, whether it's Zelda, Mario, Pokemon, Starfox, etc.  And ideally upcoming 3rd party titles that people can actually get excited about, as well.

Apple might be able to compete in the market of tiny, addictive shallow titles.  But there'll never be as many people wanting to play full-blown RPGs, etc. on Apple hardware.  It's too expensive, for one thing.  And they often cripple their hardware for the sake of aesthetics; which is stupid.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2010)

Shit just got REAL!


----------



## Scott-105 (May 7, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I meant, just 5661 explained with more detail.


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> The iPhone apps that are games. have it is like the old atrie. you can go in with 10$ and walk out with a bunch of great apps.


WHAT.
Most 'good' apps are around $4-5
The only good app I've seen so far on the iPod is Chaos Rings even then, you wouldn't be sitting for hours on it like you would on a NDS game.

Causal gamer.


----------



## chartube12 (May 7, 2010)

since gizmodo comments are so much fun to read, http://gizmodo.com/5533495/nintendo-declares-war-on-apple


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

Still doesn't change the fact that Apple's devices are shallow in terms of technology and incapable of doing advanced gaming. Take it from someone who has an iPod Touch and tries to play some games, it's painful as fuck using a touch screen and tilt sensors to do anything in a game. Not to mention they will never have the kind of depth that the DS or PSP games have.

I think the DSi was a step towards Nintendo producing a more multimedia friendly device, though they need to give owners more support for a standard audio codec like mp3 and standard video file support instead of whatever the DSi has. It's like Apple and the whole nonsense with Flash, Nintendo needs to be more supportive of various audio and video formats with their next device in order to make it worth using as a media device instead of just a gaming device.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and about 90% of the stuff on the App Store is a load of garbage. Honestly have you looked through the games section? Most of it is garbage, the games I have downloaded I have completed in no time at all.


----------



## GundamXXX (May 7, 2010)

The only reason why Apple is a threat is because its new and hip... Nintendo used to be now its jsut cool

just wait a few years then people will finally realize EVERTYHING from Apple sucks... except when they are bankrupt!


----------



## chartube12 (May 7, 2010)

but you can use the wii mote for games and nintendo emulators. jailbreaking the iphone/ipodtouch makes it a better device. No fanboyism here, i don't even own a smartphone/mediaplayer yet. If i did decide to get one it, I would choose a non-apple item.


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

Well,  I'm glad Nintendo is finally starting to bite their nails about competition.  I think they were getting to cozy on their throne.  They can't just put out a few casual games a year and expect the Wii to magically outsell everything else anymore, now can they?


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't to mention the emulators.  My mum and I are getting smart phones in the mail soon; Droid-Eris's and while they're not iPhones, the same "App" style still applies.
I don't know what it really takes to define "good app", but correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like NES/SNES/GBC/GBA are doing quite well as emulator-apps? I'm thinking
that you meant as far as platform development for the actual phone[as a gaming platform], then; I'd agree that for the most part the only remotely appealing app has been Chaos Rings.
This topic interests me specifically of the brief, curious research I did into apps like Nesoid, Snesoid, and Gamoid (NES/SNES/GBA, respectively)(for Android) 

Nintendo has been really reluctant to cross beyond their "boundaries" as far as entertainment goes.  It's all good and well to specialize a device to a limited amount of functions and
do well in those specific functions, but what we're seeing with new smart phones w/ app stores is really that applications CAN do well even if they're not designed to be used a certain
way (example, using a touch screen / D-Pad / A-B Button).  Nintendo has been really steadfast in trying to create a fun, entertaining hand-held, and in doing so, at least sentimentally,
they seem to distance their device from having a practical purpose (ie) being a phone. 

I was really interested with the headline of this thread being Nintendo VS Apple.  To be honest, though, I don't think all that much is really going to change.  Children and gamers are
still going to specialize towards an actual gaming platform (3DS/NDS/GBA).  The real question in pursuit in my opinion is what does this generation want from these devices? (I'm 20)
In the past, gameboys had pretty much a single purpose, to play that Legend of Zelda or Ducktales game.  With the advent of the DSi, it almost feels as if Nintendo is getting [nervous]
because they can't as successfully address other functions as more practical gadgets like smart phones. 

Another thing that may be worth mentioning is the prospect of games/phones being open-source/GNU(etc) which allows companies like Google and Apple to invite targeted audiences
(more along the programming angle) to design apps for their phone / product market.  In contrast, Nintendo has been a fairly private company which *Tries* to address the wants
of its targeted audiences.  The problem with that model though, is that, the targeted consumer audience knows what it wants better than Nintendo does.  In essence, what I'm trying to get
at is that [Open Source App Development] is one of the key factors behind the success of the iPod Touch/Pad etc etc. 

I'd really like to see nintendo open the development doors to the public for homebrew games and applications so that people don't have to purchase (for example) a CycloDS so that they can
run their NES/SNES/Amiga/MAME emulators, notepads and other such 3rd party applications.  Hopefully the future will come soon.  Ultimately, Nintendo is trying to succeed in a consumer-app, 
open sourced community with a closed-door policy.  For the most part, many of the recent features on the DS/DSi (touch screen/camera/audio recording) are interesting features. Considering that I own a  PSP (and the PSP is near the end of its homebrew life-expectancy (according to some).  Yet you still see homebrew that taps into these latent features to give developers the power to use, for example, the "go-cam", or the microphone which, may in the future give rise to more interesting perspective/developments.  

To Summarize:

-Nintendo is an innovative company that excels in developing gaming platforms with intriguing features.

-However, they do this on a more private-developer/forum, whereas Apple/Android (Smart-Phones etc) are more "open-source"(using this term vaguely).

-Nintendo is including these features in their devices (ie touch screen) etc, but for the most part, from a development angle there really hasn't been all that much progress; which lends to my belief that if they were able to offer a similar sort of "Market" > developers to help innovate that they would both benefit.

-Flashcarts > Primarily for pirating, yes. However, they do extend the capabilities beyond that of which the company, shall we say..."approves of ?"
^ to be honest I personally feel that if Nintendo had more of an open-door development policy that they wouldn't[won't] have hemorrhaged as many consumers to apple(etc).  

-Nintendo devices are famous for being innovative, but somewhere along the road Nintendo seems to have forgotten their responsibility to work in tangent with their targeted audience.  Overall, I just feel like Nintendo is making an enemy of the overall market-majority trend whereas Apple seems to understand the ability to let 3rd party's (to some extent) use their *imagination.*

I apologize for the monster wall of text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I probably won't check this for a day because it was a huge rant for me somewhat upon realization of my thoughts on Android/Apple > 3DS.

Heh, Sorry guys lol XD
-I2aven


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

Apple shouldn't have ever made an iPod. That way there wouldn't be as many wannabe cool kids as there are now. They all think that because they some kind of iPod, they're cool. DS FTW!


----------



## KuRensan (May 7, 2010)

But nintendo is the first with 3D ^^ I hope so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not a 3d Iphone    first 3DS


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 7, 2010)

the iphone is still a phone it will never be a serious gaming device. make all the apps and shit you want for it still won't change $400 for an iphone and like $150 for a 3ds whos gonna win?


----------



## BORTZ (May 7, 2010)

The Nphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...Ngage...


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Wow, the plain ignorance and hate against Apple is absolutely ridiculous. Is there a word for "anti-fanboys"?



			
				#5661 said:
			
		

> ...
> For gadgetry, iPhone > DS/DSi.
> For gaming, DS > iPhone.


Best post! While my iPhone is good for the occasional round of Canabalt, I wouldn't consider it a proper gaming console, ever. Just as I wouldn't consider my DS a proper music player either.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Wow, the plain ignorance and hate against Apple is absolutely ridiculous. Is there a word for "anti-fanboys"?



I'm anti-hipster and anti-poser.  It's hardly our fault of Apple's clientele is mostly made up of people that can be classified as one (or both) of those things.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

I love my iPod Touch for the number of things it does, it's just shit at playing games.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the iphone is still a phone it will never be a serious gaming device. make all the apps and shit you want for it still won't change $400 for an iphone and like $150 for a 3ds whos gonna win?



Which would you rather have in your pocket, a phone or a DS? Fairly Rhetorical. All things considered though, my mom and I just got a deal on an android Eris set (buy 1 get one free). Phone 29.99 / Plan 29.99 / Mo. 250 text(s) each / $5=(250 texts +0.25X) & includes 8GB memory.  The base line is that phones have more practical value. 

In the end I just wish nintendo would part the red seas and have some open-community development like apple/android has. *sigh*. (The above details, are just to shine some light on why Phone > DS) in some contextual situations (*not* as a gaming platform, but as a viable,* casual* alternative).


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I'd rather have a DS.  Despite having owned cell phones going on 11 years or so, I probably haven't spent more than a few hours actually talking on one in all that time.  I also don't really care for texting and the like... I have absolutely zero desire to communicate with people to that excessive a degree, nor do I have any actual need to do so for any particular reason.  Although I'm sure the 3DS will improve on the portable internet aspect and I'll probably use it every once in a while, even that isn't a necessity for me.  If I'm on a train or subway and want to check my e-mail... you know what?  I can wait until I get home, or to my school's library, or my office to check it.

So for me, a DS is far more useful than a phone.  My cellphones have been more like glorified pocket watches than anything.


----------



## Empoleom (May 7, 2010)

just wandering how a PHONE with no buttons can be better than a videogame and phones will never have good games and nintendo is way better than apple because
nintendo>sony>sega>microsoft>apple


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Wow, the plain ignorance and hate against Apple is absolutely ridiculous. Is there a word for "anti-fanboys"?
> Haters?
> 
> QUOTE(Empoleom @ May 7 2010, 09:33 PM) just wandering how a PHONE with no buttons can be better than a videogame and phones will never have good games and nintendo is way better than apple because
> nintendo>sony>sega>microsoft>apple


SEGA is greater than Microsoft?


----------



## GundamXXX (May 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So for me, a DS is far more useful than a phone.  My cellphones have been more like glorified pocket watches than anything.



Here here, I have a phone because I need to be reached cuz I have a kid.... thats it. I txt like.... once a week and call 3 times a week (if that)

Gimme a DS over a phone anyday of the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also to Takeshi, Im not an antifanboy Im just antiApple.... You have an Apple and your dvddrive is broken... buy a new Mac. If you wanna put mp3 on your ipod you use itunes, almost obligated to... bugger that!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Empoleom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEGA shouldn't even be in there as far as I'm concerned. They were good when they started, but now they're nothing. Only their name remains, and the little fame they made.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 7, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a phone is not worth a ripoff $400 i don't care what it does. apple trying to make the iphone a gaming device is just ridiculous also.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Haters?
> Wow, that was just too obvious.
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but true.


----------



## syko5150 (May 7, 2010)

Empoleom said:
			
		

> just wandering how a PHONE with no buttons can be better than a videogame and phones will never have good games and nintendo is way better than apple because
> *nintendo>sony>microsoft>sega>those fake gaming systems you see in bootleg shops>apple*


fixed


----------



## Jakob95 (May 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Well... EVEN though i love both Nintendo AND Apple.... i want Apple to win this. i have always been a nintendo faboy, but more of an apple one (as you guys mostly know). if i had to choose my iPod or my DS to take on a trip with me and i could only chose one. it would be my iPod touch, you can do way more on it, not just games.
> 
> but i think nintendo needs to show us them move is not better then our cuttent wiimote
> 
> ...


I agree with you.  I use my iPod Touch like every single day but only use my DS like once a week.  Apple iPod Touch could just do so much more that is why I am in love with it.  YouTube, songs, internet radio, web browsing that is FAST, and games that are actually fun to play with because they are easy.  I usually get stuck in some DS games and stop playing them forever.

EDIT: You also have to agree this with me.  The DS is really getting boring nowadays.  The iPod could do so much more.  If both my DSi and iPod Touch will break I will definitely get a new iPod Touch.  I actually bought both the DSi and iPod Touch with my money and I find the iPod worth every penny that I spent.  But I don't feel like that with the DSi I barely ever use it anymore.  I don't know how I lived without an iPod Touch...


----------



## Opium (May 8, 2010)

Traditional button based games still have a place in my library, that's why the DS and eventual 3DS will still get use from me. But, my iPod Touch sees a lot of action and I plan to buy an iPad when its released here. 

Apple have really hit onto something with the app store. You see, I'm all for buying games, but I want them immediately, digitally, and cheaply. Another reason why I buy PC games through Steam. If Nintendo doesn't do that with the 3DS then I won't be buying many games for it. I bought Pokemon HG and SS recently for the DS, but there was a huge period before that when I never bought a single game.


----------



## Cermage (May 8, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Traditional button based games still have a place in my library, that's why the DS and eventual 3DS will still get use from me. But, my iPod Touch sees a lot of action and I plan to buy an iPad when its released here.



that, but there's some pretty nifty homebrew floating around letting you use wiimotes and stuff. do want to get an ipad when it comes out here, but its probably going to be pretty pricey (i'm guessing 650 for the base model). shame the slate got cancelled.

i can see where ninty is coming from, with the wii/ds they're targeting the same audience. easy, friendly, lighthearted - casual gaming. apple have been targeting the same crowd with the appstore. it would be pretty interesting to see apple release a console, if they do.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

Comparing iPod games to DS games is comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Apple have really hit onto something with the app store. You see, I'm all for buying games, but I want them immediately, digitally, and cheaply. Another reason why I buy PC games through Steam. If Nintendo doesn't do that with the 3DS then I won't be buying many games for it. I bought Pokemon HG and SS recently for the DS, but there was a huge period before that when I never bought a single game.



Even if Nintendo does shift the DSi Ware shop into a more App Store-esque setup after the 3DS launches, they're still going to be selling the vast majority of their larger, more in-depth games on some kind of cartridge format, in stores.  Those aren't games I'd want to see go the digital download route, anyway.  Games with as much development as they get are never going to go for the $5-$10 that you find a lot of games in the App store priced at.  It wouldn't make sense to sell a Pokemon, Mario, or whatever other major title exclusively as a digital download.  And even if there were a digital download option, it would probably still be $25-$30.

There are just as many (probably more) POS titles in the App Store as there are good ones.  I wouldn't object to Nintendo offering something similar for that type of basic, more arcade-style game... as long as I can still get cartridges for real games.


----------



## Zerousen (May 8, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ha ha steve jobs your next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, so true.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(suppresses trolling instincts)
You do realize that Apple is run extremely different from most American companies, right?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 8, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Don't fuck with Nintendo, Apple.
> 
> Japanese based company > American based company


I don't think that's the basis of it at all. In fact, that's pretty much irrelevant. Just because it's based in Japan doesn't mean it's better. Even I'd rather take an iPhone over a DS (come on, smart phones are awesome). 

I'd only call this bad news for Nintendo and it's gaming fan base. It seems that gimmicks like the DSi camera are here to stay, and won't be going anywhere for a while now that this "new enemy" has been declared. Who knows what features could be taken out of the 3DS just to make room for things to compete with Apple. 

Not to mention Nintendo has been making shit gadgets for years. They ARE the Apple of the gaming world. Their products are pieces of garbage that look really cool and futuristic, just like Apple (with some exceptions such as the iPhone itself and anything that's not complete shovelware on the DS).

As for gaming software, there will always be cartridges until the public is so fed up with them that we just get rid of them, which I highly doubt will happen. Nintendo would be stupid to abandon cartridge-based gaming just to compete with Apple. On the flip side, I can see an Apple home console coming out in the near future.

Overall, I want Apple to win. Since I don't have enough money to buy shiny trash, I'll stick to the moderately overpriced products from Nintendo. The reason why I want Apple to win is because I want Nintendo presidents and CEO's to open their damn eyes and actually put some investments into high-tech specs to make a console or handheld with.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, Steve Jobs seems to be about as much a greedy douche as Bill Gates is.


----------



## DarkSpace (May 8, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if Nintendo adds actual high quality specs it's handhelds wont print money anymore.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there is a homebrew called SvSIP, and you should know that seeing as though there is a thread *on gbatemp *


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 8, 2010)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine that, eh?....


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

If Nintendo want to compete with Apple, then they should put more effort into making their next console a hardcore gaming console. (that would hopefully be similar to the next generation PS3 or Xbox 360)
If they do that, I can almost guarantee that there sales will be high.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No man who donates half of his fortune in his will to charity isn't that bad. Also, Ballmer is in charge.

Steve Jobs is a whole new level of idiot.


----------



## PyroSpark (May 8, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Nintendo should make a phone



Agreed.


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> If Nintendo want to compete with Apple, then they should put more effort into making their next console a hardcore gaming console. (that would hopefully be similar to the next generation PS3 or Xbox 360)
> If they do that, I can almost guarantee that there sales will be high.



Yeah, but the iTems are definitely not intended for the hardcore crowd.  You can tell by the cheesy music in the commercials, and the car-unlocker-apps, and Doodle Jump.

As a matter of fact,  Apple's doing decent in the casual market, just like Nintendo was.  Face it, casual products sell.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

PyroSpark said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that would be good.
For the moment though, we can use SvSIP. The only downside to it is that you need to be connected to the internet to make calls...damn
the whole reason people use mobiles is so that you can make calls from anywhere


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doodle Jump is better then any DS game ever made.  I spent 25 hours playing a jumping game...


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about nintendo's next gen console


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name one thing the ipod touch can do that the ds can't


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play music? Attract a predominately teenage audience?


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your answer(s)
1. Moonshell
2. GTA Chinatown Wars


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

Notes, GPS, uilty in web browser, support for all wi-fi, shall i go on?


----------



## KingVamp (May 8, 2010)

ds(I) plays music without homebrew ... Nintendo is advancing...


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Notes, GPS, uilty in web browser, support for all wi-fi, shall i go on?


Let me continue the list for you.
A web browser that is actually fast and could be used without getting stressed out that the page isn't loading.  Mewseek (limewire app), YouTube, lots of fun flash games that are ported,  way more stuff.


Edit: lets just say that the DS wil be a useless junk without a flashcart.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Notes, GPS, uilty in web browser, support for all wi-fi, shall i go on?



answer(s)
1.DSOrganise
2.DS-GPS v1.3
3.Opera DS Browser
4.Inbuilt DS wi-fi
5.please.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is all with hombrew!! the iPhone does it without the needing of hacks. and the DS lite does not support WPA 

there is also Skype, twitter, facebook , IRC, Netflix....


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 8, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem, DSi says hello. And there are plenty of games for teenagers, kids and adults alike, those who think it's a kiddy system are just narrow minded retards who think that unless everything goes pew pew with lots of explosions, swearing, hot chicks and some pretty graphics, it isn't worth playing which roughly describes about 75% of the gaming population today.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of like an iPod touch without jailbreaking.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 8, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er, the DSi has crappy capabilities with music. I've yet to even attempt to get that contraption to work (mostly because I already have Moonshell, but whatever).

No, no. I don't mean software that doesn't attract them, I meant that the iPod overall is the most used MP3/4 player of all time. It is extremely popular with teenagers, while the DS, DSLite, DSi, and DSiXL are not.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Ahem, DSi says hello. And there are plenty of games for teenagers, kids and adults alike, those who think it's a kiddy system are just narrow minded retards who think that unless everything goes pew pew with lots of explosions, swearing, hot chicks and some pretty graphics, it isn't worth playing which roughly describes about 75% of the gaming population today.


You just got to admit that the iPod Touch is an all around better system.  If I ever go on a trip to somewhere and have to take the car or airplane I will bring my ipod Touch with me.  Because the games waste PLENTY OF time.  The games on the DS already got bored since they aren't minigames more like huge games and the mini-games on the DS are boring.  I could hook my iPod Touch into my dad's cars TV and watch movies.  I can play some PS1 games even on the TV with the emulator.

EDIT:  I even use my iPod Touch as a dictionary.  And a translator in school.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people I know own DS's actually.


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

This thread makes me a sad, sad boy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At this point in time, the iPhone and the DS should not even be compared or contrasted.  They're intended for two com_pletely_ different purposes.
The DS... Games.  Games, and games only.  When it was first released in 2004, handhelds didn't have to have a music player, web browser, and microwave oven all built in. 
The iPhone changed this.  But it was already being influenced by the advancing tech and whatnot.  IT isn't meant to be a portable game system, it was meant to be a smartphone.

In short, even if it might change in the future with Ninty's next handheld, the DS itself is a game console, and nothing else.  And the iPhone is a smartphone that happens to play small-sized games. The two are impossible to compare because they were developed with different purposes in mind.

So PLEASE stop the madness!


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the people I know make fun off the DS that its a gaming device for 10 year olds.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> there is also Skype, twitter, facebook , IRC, Netflix....



Yeah, what a draw all that BS is.  _OMFG, what would I do if I was unable to login to facebook or twitter while I'm crossing a freaking street!?!?!?!_.  And Netflix on a phone?  Why?  Just wait until you get home to watch your damn movies, for christ's sake.

What exactly is up with some people's need to do every goddamn thing on-the-go?  And if you're using the iPhone for that crap while you're at home, grow up and buy a real computer.  I have better things to spend $100/month on than an iPhone plan for all that useless shit.


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should see my twitter. i like to update it!! :yaymac:


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



answer(s)
1.Opera DS Browser
2.www.store.limewire.com (Using Opera DS Browser)
3.www.youtube.com (Using Opera Ds Browser)
4. Its called a DS game cartridge link:http://www.handheldy.cz/demo/images/big/DIS-NTR-A39E-USA.jpg
5.Way more stuff, explain
6.What is gbatemp basically dedicated to? FLASHCARTS


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't find that useless.  All my friends that have iPhones/Droids use Facebook all the time to share there latest posts.  Its also easy to communicate with it all the time.  Plus when we talk about a funny video in lunch or something and we want to watch it we could always just pull out the iPhone and watch that YouTube video.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> All the people I know make fun off the DS that its a gaming device for 10 year olds.



I've seen a number of people on the subway around here with Nintendo handhelds, recently.  Mostly hot girls, for whatever reason.  One even had a GBA loaded with an old-style GBC cartridge.


----------



## BoxShot (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you 10 hmmm?

For that matter I don't give two shits about anything apple. All I need is to play music and my fuze does that fine for at least 1/3 of the cost of a fking ipod.

If I wanted something to go on irc, play videos, and do a bunch of other shit I'd just get a damn netbook. Being portable with this means I won't get myself killed.
If I wanted a smartphone I'd get an android phone .... again cheaper and does what I would need it to do.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Reckon.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you use your netbook while you are in class?  I don't think so unless your teacher lets or something.  No I know that the DS is for everyone but lots of people don't because of all the kidy commercials they make for the DS.  The iPod is just great to communicate with other people.  Great thing about it is that you can even put the Android OS into it.
Its just fun to use also because you can customize it so much once you jailbreak.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I don't find that useless.  All my friends that have iPhones/Droids use Facebook all the time to share there latest posts.  Its also easy to communicate with it all the time.  Plus when we talk about a funny video in lunch or something and we want to watch it we could always just pull out the iPhone and watch that YouTube video.
> 
> Which is fine, for some people.  However, being antisocial I'm not as into the social networking crap as some other people are.  I barely ever log on to Facebook from my regular computers, and would never do so with a phone.  I have no desire to communicate with anyone that badly; period.  And not being a high school student, I don't usually spend my lunches in a cafeteria with friends talking about youtube videos.  I prefer just waiting 'til I can watch Youtube videos on my computer, anyway; which is hooked up to my wall-mounted 46" HDTV.
> 
> ...



You can in University.  In High School, though, it shouldn't be necessary to use the internet during a class that isn't about computers or the internet in some way.  Don't most schools ban cellphone use during class?


----------



## BoxShot (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need to fking use it every moment of the fking day? No.
Ha putting android os on it. Problem: It costs more than a fking android phone so point moot.
What communication? A phone? Well buy a phone. ....

I'm pretty much antisocial so that is something that saves me so much money. So much better than being a social freak who needs it all the time. For that matter didn't you say that your parents bought you your damn ipod for your birthday?


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Conclusion.
There is nothing an ipod touch can do that a DS can't.
The Nintendo DS is AWESOME!!


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

When you have lots of friends in real life facebook is pretty useful all the time.


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

Alright, guys, just go ahead and skip right over my peace-keeping previous post.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah Boxshot my parents did buy me the iPod for my birthday.  But all that wiening paid of plus I treat my parents money as my money lol.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Multi touch. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the point. 
With your ipod you like to *waste* time.
I like to play my DS for fun.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> When you have lots of friends in real life facebook is pretty useful all the time.



I guess for socially dependent people, it might be.  Still sounds pathetic to me, though.  Personally, reading by-the-minute updates from a bunch of people would turn me off them faster than anything else could.  I'd never want to actually spend time with them *in* real life, because I would've gotten so sick of them with just their goddamn status updates.

People in their 20s and older don't always feel the need to be in contact with their friends every minute of every day, and in fact it can become incredibly dreary doing so.  I mostly hang out with people on the weekends and sometimes meet the occassional person for lunch, and that's more than enough contact for me.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I am tired of games already.  I want to use my system to its fullest ability.
edit: with my iPod Touch I could go on GBAtemp. 2 seconds loading each time with Opera Mini.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey man, why are you having a go at a fellow aussie?!?
what kind of a person are you?!? where's your pride?!?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Greek. And how is the fact that you're also Australian mean I should sugar-coat my opinion for the 8 year olds.


----------



## KingVamp (May 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Alright, guys, just go ahead and skip right over my peace-keeping previous post.








 I like how they actually skip right over you


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

If you're greek than why are you marked as an Australian in your Profile? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW I'm not 8


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I like how they actually skip right over you



There's no room in this world for a lover.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 8, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> (1) If you're greek than why are you marked as an Australian in your Profile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is love? Baby don't hurt me... don't hurt me... no more...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not when it comes to companies like Nintendo or Apple, and the people who want to bash and/or defend one or the other, lol.  You're mostly right in that they can't really be compared with the current devices each has out, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to see Nintendo take a giant piss over all of Apple's BS with the 3DS.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Let's put a halt to the insults or I'll put a halt to the topic.  Thanks.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 8, 2010)

quote8bitgreekasshole)
(1) Uhhh... bro? That's the COUNTRY you live in. I'm 85% Greek, 15% Australian, 100% Pure Awesome.
(2) You acted like one though. And also, then why don't you have your age in your profile?


1. ("100% Pure Awesome.")I think you might be a bit over confident on that one.
2. Speak for yourself. And also, so creeps like you don't know my age.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 8, 2010)

EDIT: Just saw the post. Sorry Dave. Please don't suspend me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Right, I'm going to bed and I can see Vulpes is watching the thread so I'll leave it in his very capable hands.  Halt the bickering and there won't be a problem.


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

Night dave


----------



## Salax (May 8, 2010)

I think one thing Nintendo needs to focus on more is portability and multiple uses. I carry my iPod Touch everywhere, because as well as playing games I can also listen to music, watch videos, and browse the internet quickly. Emphasis on quickly.


----------



## Gore (May 8, 2010)

if you're gonna complain that DS has shovelware consider 1/10 apps on the iphone/ipod touch platform is "nude 18+ girls" "b00bies 18+" "hot asian girls gallery" and etc

p.s. that's not allowed in the app store so it's all lingerie, no nudity


----------



## Cermage (May 8, 2010)

jesus, comparing what the iphone/touch can do compared to the ds? really? really?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 8, 2010)

I have a dsi xl and an iPod Touch 3g, I ONLY use the iPod for music and youtube, the apps do suck, only 20% keep me interested for an hour or so, and dont get me started on gaming.Games suck on the iPod and rock on the DS and PSP.Im not saying iPod is bad im just saying its bad in everything except Media


----------



## gameguy95 (May 8, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Nintendo should make a phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too true too true


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> I think one thing Nintendo needs to focus on more is portability and multiple uses. I carry my iPod Touch everywhere, because as well as playing games I can also listen to music, watch videos, and browse the internet quickly. Emphasis on quickly.


The problem ist, while portability is important, the DS itself is too big to be considered a proper music player in my opinion. Another problem I have is, that the iPhone is just not comfortable enough for longer gaming sessions. When playing Zenonia for anything longer than 30 minutes, my hands are hurting.
I think it's really important to consider what you want to achieve with such a device and built it accordingly. The fact, that Nintendo already confirmed, the 3DS's screens will only be slightly smaller than the ones of the DSi XL, lets me hope that they won't make the device itself too small.


----------

